
How a star explosion may have shaped life on Earth (2015) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/22/slow/the-secret-history-of-the-supernova-at-the-bottom-of-the-sea
======
8bitsrule
Another great example of how far radioisotope dating has come since the early
50s ... and has been finding more and more Sherlockian applications.

